# Anfänger braucht Tipps zum Dovrefjell



## breitengrad66

Hallo,

ich habe mich hier mal neu angemeldet, weil ich schon einige Zeit ein passiver Mitleser bin und jetzt hoffe, dass ich hier Hilfe bekommen kann.

Als Angler habe ich fast keine Erfahrung. Alles ist nur von theoretischer Natur und in Foren, Büchern etc. angelesen.

Ich bin demnächst im Dovrefjell auf Trekkingtour und würde dort gerne mal erste praktische Erfahrungen machen und meinen Speiseplan um frischen Fisch erweitern.

War mal jemand dort? Welche Fische kann ich dort erwarten? Wahrscheinlich "nur" Forelle, oder? Hat sonst jemand Tipps, wie ich als Anfänger dort erfolgreich sein kann?

An Ausrüstung steht mir eine Lidl-Spinnangel zur Verfügung. Zusätzlich habe ich mir noch im Internet einige kleine Fliegen und Forellenteig bestellt. Ein paar Wobbler will ich mir auch noch zulegen.

Falls sich jemand dafür interessiert, auf meiner Homepage habe ich die geplante Reiseroute beschrieben: http://www.breitengrad66.de/2013/06/25/die-route-steht/


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Anfänger braucht Tipps zum Dovrefjell*

Hallo und willkommen an Board,
diese Seite kennst Du vielleicht schon:
http://www.dovre-fjellstyre.no/fiske.html
Wenn Du dort ein wenig blätterst findest Du auch ein pdf mit den Angel-Regeln und Preisen.
http://www.dovre-fjellstyre.no/images/pdf/Fiske/2013 Fiske folder utg 1.pdf
Sonst hilft das hier vielleicht auch weiter:
http://www.altomsportsfiske.no/2012/04/pa-fisketur-hemsedal-og-dovrefjell.html
Bei Inatura bekommst Du die Berechtigungen für einige Gewässer auch online
https://www.inatur.no/fiske/50e80169e4b087563dfa3d06
oder
https://www.inatur.no/fiske/50f5502fe4b0c984cdc2b8fa
Oder Du erkundigst Dich vor Ort:
http://midtnorsknatur.no/nb-NO/Dovrefjell/Opplev/Fiske.aspx

Ich selbst war im Dovrefejell noch nicht angeln, aber in den Hochebenen sind Salmoniden wie Forellen und Saiblinge tatsächlich oft der beste Angelfisch.
Ob Forellenteig oder Fliegen funktionieren kann ich nicht sagen, da ich es selbst noch nicht probiert habe. Ich war immer mit kleinen Spinnern und Blinkern erfolgreich. 
Vielleicht hilft Dir ja dieser Artikel von mir weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218192
Im unteren Teil des Beitrages steht etwas zu Ausrüstung und Ködern auf Forellen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## breitengrad66

*AW: Anfänger braucht Tipps zum Dovrefjell*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Ich werde mal versuchen die Seiten mit dem google-Übersetzer zu lesen. Berechtigung habe ich mir bereits diese hier gekauft: https://www.inatur.no/fiske/50e80169e4b087563dfa3d06/fellesfiskekort-i-snohettaomradet


----------



## meet

*AW: Anfänger braucht Tipps zum Dovrefjell*

Hi,
ich kenn den Dovrefjell, habe dort noch nicht geangelt, aber in vergleichbaren Seen nicht ganz so weit weg.
Ich hab nur endemische Forellen, meistens <20cm, gefangen. Es gab auch Seen in denen wir auch größere gefangen haben, aber ohne Tips von Einheimischen ist das schwer. Achja, Köder: Maden auf 12er Haken unter Schwimmer.

Petri!

Matthias


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Anfänger braucht Tipps zum Dovrefjell*



breitengrad66 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Ich werde mal versuchen die Seiten mit dem google-Übersetzer zu lesen. Berechtigung habe ich mir bereits diese hier gekauft: https://www.inatur.no/fiske/50e80169e4b087563dfa3d06/fellesfiskekort-i-snohettaomradet



Ich denke damit bist Du gut bedient und wirst dort oben auf dem Fjell die Gewässer beangeln können.



meet schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kenn den Dovrefjell, habe dort noch nicht geangelt, aber in vergleichbaren Seen nicht ganz so weit weg.
> Ich hab nur endemische Forellen, meistens <20cm, gefangen. Es gab auch Seen in denen wir auch größere gefangen haben, aber ohne Tips von Einheimischen ist das schwer. Achja, Köder: Maden auf 12er Haken unter Schwimmer.
> 
> Petri!
> 
> Matthias



Das mit der Größe kann ich bestätigen. Gerade in abgeschlossenen Gewässern und oben in den Hochebenen sind keine großen Fische zu erwarten. Lecker sind sie dennoch. Mit Made/Wurm oder Insekten an der Pose geht es natürlich auch. Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Spinner selbst beißfaule Forellen zum Anbiß lockt. Bei wenig Erfahrung der Köderauswahl und -führung kann aber tatsächlich auch ein einfacher Wurm am kleinen Haken und einer kleinen Pose mit wenig Tragkraft bessere Fänge bringen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## skally

*AW: Anfänger braucht Tipps zum Dovrefjell*

Hey,

hab auch mal ein Wochenende mit einem Norweger eine Bergseetour mitmachen dürfen.
Haben etliches ausprobiert um gezielt die "größeren" bei solchen Seen anzusprechen.

Mit Fliegen+Maden+Würmer konnten wir leider immer nur die kleineren unter 20cm überreden!

Wir hatten dann die größten erfolg mit einem Bachforellen Dekor Wobbler! http://www.angelplatz.de/img/products/kor025.jpg <-der wars. Nur ärgerlich, diese Seen sind manchmal recht hängerlastig...
Gerade in solchen Gefilden wird unter den Forellen anscheind großer kannibalismus bestrieben.

Beste Grüße


----------



## breitengrad66

*AW: Anfänger braucht Tipps zum Dovrefjell*

Freut mich, dass Ihr hier so zahlreich helft. Für mich müssen es auch nicht unbedingt die "dicken Dinger" sein. Ich will eigentlich hauptsächlich zwei Dinge:

1. verschiedene Angeltechniken probieren und dabei herausfinden, ob mir das dauerhaft Spaß machen könnte.

2. Für frische Nahrung auf einer Trekkingtour sorgen, auf der es sonst nur "Trockenfutter" geben würde.

Neben der bereits erwähnten Lidl-Angel mit bis zu 40 g Wurfgewicht habe ich folgendes an Zubehör:







Meint Ihr, ich bin damit halbwegs gut aufgestellt? Oder mache ich vielleicht etwas grundsätzlich falsch?


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Anfänger braucht Tipps zum Dovrefjell*



breitengrad66 schrieb:


> ...
> Meint Ihr, ich bin damit halbwegs gut aufgestellt? Oder mache ich vielleicht etwas grundsätzlich falsch?



Nach Meinung vieler Angelgerätefetischisten hier im Board machst Du sicher alles falsch, wenn Du auf Lidle & Co. zurück greifst. Nach meiner Meinung, der vor etlichen Jahren mit selbstgebastelter Haselnussrute, Sehne und einen geschnitzten Kork als Pose begonnen hat und dabei dennochh seine Fische fing und Spaß am Angeln bekommen hat, wird das schon passen:m. 
Klar hat sich seit meinen Anfängen Ende der 70-er Jahre viel getan und das meiste davon macht auch richtig Spaß, aber für den Anfang und wenn überhaupt ausreichend Fische da sind reicht nach meiner Meinung auch Deine Lidle-Ausrüstung. Die Rute bis 40 g Wurfgewicht ist OK. Ich würde heute straffere Ruten mit weniger Wurfgewicht bevorzugen, aber auch Deine Rute wird seinen Dienst tun. 
Ob die Wobbler und Spinner im Wasser gut laufen musst Du testen. Ich denke von der Größe her sollten sie passen. Ich habe mir oft in norwegischen Supermärkten oder Tankstellen gute kleine Spinner und Blinker gekauft, die super gefangen haben und eben oft auch bereits vor Ort erprobt waren.
Bei den Posen musst Du sehen, dass Du so leicht wie möglich ran gehst und dabei aber immer noch gut die Angel auswerfen kannst. Passende Bleischrote an die Schnur und gut ist. 
Die Hakengröße kann ich nur schwer erkennen. Sie sollten aber möglichts klein sein, da wir erwähnt die Forellen der Hochebenen eher kleinwüchsig sind. 
Wichtig ist die Fische zu finden. Wenn nichts beißt, die Stelle wechseln. In Seen sind Stellen mit schnell tief werdendem Wasser oder Strukturen wie große Steine oder Unterwasserberge/Inseln, Rändern von Pfanzenteppichen usw. Topstellen. Dabei auch ruhig auf steigende Fische achten (gerade in den Abendstunden). Bei Fließgewässern sind es die Stellen an den Stromschnellen und angrenzende ruhige tiefe Bereiche. 
Wenn man die Fische in den Hochebenen erst mal gefunden hat, dann beißen sie auch, da sie nicht so zickig und erfahren sind wie die Fische im Tiefland.
Die Abendstunden haben bei mir oft die meisten Fische gebracht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

